# Cleveland Going after Ray Allen



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

New Seattle SuperSonics GM Sam Presti has to figure out what to do with Ray Allen.

The Sonics turned down the Toronto Raptors' offer of the No. 1 pick last June for Allen, but the Chicago Bulls and Cleveland Cavaliers are just two of the teams expected to try to get Allen if he's put on the block.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=Ah6BgV0fkWoeDohBrSi7Iky8vLYF?urn=nba,37378

Depending on the cost, this could win Cleveland that ring


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What do we have that Sonics want?

S& T AV and Pavs plus all our expiring contracts for Allen? Don't see this happening.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Like Presti is gonna waltz into Seattle and trade away our best player and team leader. Yeah, I'd classify that as a rumor.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

i say trade snow, hughes and filler

starters

pg: boobie
sg: ray
sf: bron
pf: drew/varajeo
c: big Z


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't hold your breath. That's not a good enough proposal for Ray.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Seattle will take Lebron straight up.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Good one.

Seriously, people outside of Seattle sometimes do not realize what Ray means to the team and to the local fans.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Illogical to trade the teams best player, considering Durant would make them instantly better.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Illogical to trade the teams best player, considering Durant would make them instantly better.


How much better will Durant be as a rookie than Rashard Lewis was last year? They are not a good team, and Ray Allen is being wasted there. By the time Durant becomes great (if that happens), Allen may not be very good anymore. Why not let him go and let Durant be the man in Seattle to speed up his development a little bit?

That being said, I don't really see any package the Cavs could throw at them that would net us Allen.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have not heard Ray say that he is being wasted in Seattle and consequently demanding a trade.

Ray could get traded if another team wanted him badly enough to give the Sonics a deal that works for the Sonics, not just some other team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

G-Force said:



> Good one.
> 
> Seriously, people outside of Seattle sometimes do not realize what Ray means to the team and to the local fans.


What better way for the owner to get the ball rolling for the move to OKC?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

if it isn't ray for lebron, it ain't happening. rashard's a different story, that's more possible. a s+t for varejao and whoever else would be fine with me. i mean might as well get something for him cause he's gonna leave.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I find it hard to believe Cleveland could get together a package for Ray.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston got Ray Allen for Delonte West, #5 pick, Wally Z...just mentioned during the draft


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

so now that seattle has drafted durant and green (#5 from boston) where does this leave the rashard lewis situation? has to be a sign and trade somewhere?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to get in the draft..some good talent left on the board. Daquan Cook, Tiago Splitter...come on Ferry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ferry dropped the ball again. Phx dumped their pick for cash to Portland...2nd year in a row another team snaps up a draft pick for cash from Phx while Ferry sits on the sidelines..still some decent prospects on the board too


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> so now that seattle has drafted durant and green (#5 from boston) where does this leave the rashard lewis situation? has to be a sign and trade somewhere?


Don't know where he is going - does any team really want him bad? I think he'd be a great fit for a team like Orlando. He's not a great fit here but we need talent and he's got it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure how LBJ and Rashard would fit together on the floor, but who knows.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well J-Rich got traded to Charlotte.

This isn't good news for the Cavs. That's another guard with talent that was available which we don't get and he fits a huge need Charlotte

Charlotte if they stay healthy won't just be a playoff contender they might be able to put a run together: Okafur, Brezec, Jrich, Wallace, Felton, Hermann, etc.:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^It feels like every other team in the East has way more talent than us (outside of LBJ obviously).

It's like getting Lebron set this team back from accumulating more draft talent, because he was so good straight out of high school we only had 1 chance at a lottery pick and blew it on Luke Jackson. We would have been better off if he had taken a normal development curve from a talent standpoint..

You look at some of the younger teams like Portland and Charlotte...they are just gonna be stacked in 3-5 yrs. Maybe Ferry needs to start focusing on adding some Int'l guys like Toronto did at this point


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's like we're going to depend on Gibson, Sasha, and AV plus Brown to make as big as leaps as they already have done. Even if they improve none of these guys outside of Gibson has potential to be a real game changer. Then taking into account that guys like Hughes, Z, Marshall, JOnes, and Snow are regressing we we end up with a team with one big mega sized star (supernova type) surrounded by a bunch of Mercuries and Venuses and an asteroid belt of once good planets err players but no real Jupiters or Saturns to complete the Solar System so to speak.

I hope that makes sense but I'm too sleepy and dissapointed right now to care


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> It's like we're going to depend on Gibson, Sasha, and AV plus Brown to make as big as leaps as they already have done. Even if they improve none of these guys outside of Gibson has potential to be a real game changer. Then taking into account that guys like Hughes, Z, Marshall, JOnes, and Snow are regressing we we end up with a team with one big mega sized star (supernova type) surrounded by a bunch of Mercuries and Venuses and an asteroid belt of once good planets err players but no real Jupiters or Saturns to complete the Solar System so to speak.
> 
> I hope that makes sense but I'm too sleepy and dissapointed right now to care


Fan of astronomy?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Fan of astronomy?


google pioneer10 hehe


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> google pioneer10 hehe


Oh I know, I'm quite a fan myself (enough to get a degree in it, anyway). And I like the analogy. 

Does that make Wesley our Pluto? Can we take away his title of "basketball player"?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Oh I know, I'm quite a fan myself (enough to get a degree in it, anyway). And I like the analogy.
> 
> Does that make Wesley our Pluto? Can we take away his title of "basketball player"?


Well Pluto is no longer considered a planet and Wesley is no longer considered a basketball player so that works.

What degree you getting?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Well Pluto is no longer considered a planet and Wesley is no longer considered a basketball player so that works.
> 
> What degree you getting?


I have a degree in astronomy and a masters in physics. It'll be a couple more years until I get my Ph.D, which will also be in physics. I worked for a long time on a dark matter search experiment. Is Hughes our dark matter? We feel his presence but can't see any results on the court? Ok this is getting pretty nerdy at this point.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** you have your masters in physics at 23 thats craaaazy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I have a degree in astronomy and a masters in physics. It'll be a couple more years until I get my Ph.D, which will also be in physics. I worked for a long time on a dark matter search experiment. Is Hughes our dark matter? We feel his presence but can't see any results on the court? Ok this is getting pretty nerdy at this point.


You my friend are a smart guy  Congrats on getting your masters degree so quickly, physics is no joke. 

And to answer your question, yes Hughes is our dark matter :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> You my friend are a smart guy  Congrats on getting your masters degree so quickly, physics is no joke.
> 
> And to answer your question, yes Hughes is our dark matter :biggrin:


[nerd]
Well he's definitely more of a WIMP than a MACHO!!!
[/nerd]

 :nonono:

EDIT - btw, thanks


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, really impressive. I also got a BA in Art History ('04) and working on my diploma in Architecture in France. I know how hard it is, so mad props to Brandname!


----------

